# Cleaning commercial Lochinvar Shield



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Two of the local hospitals we work on, both have Lochinvar shields installed for both Domestic hot water as well as for there own Commercial laundry services. The laundry setup was sized by an engineer who has been working with the hospital for a number of years, long story short they specified too small of water heater for the laundry equipment they have. Each time the machines cycle they draw approx 40 gallons of hot water per 1 load of laundry, the water heater run damn 12 hours straight per day to try and keep up. 

They do have an older culligan water softer on the system, we run 25-35 Grains of hardness at 520 a TDS counts it's ugly water before the softener. We have been doing 6 month treatments with Flow aide and another product Fernox DS40 to try and keep the mineral build up down in the heat exchangers. 

I'm looking for any other ideas, I have 1 heater that's starting to clog up and boil off in the tubes. The Lochinvar shields have a storage tank in the bottom of the unit the top of the unit is the burner/ heat exchanger and all the guts. It's designed so all the ugly **** in the water sits at the bottom of the tank and doesn't effect the operation. 

The picture shows a cut away of another system that failed after a year. The units are put together with propress easy cut in separate by pass valves like you can do with most on demand system.


----------

